# The Worst Cigar I Have Ever Smoked Is________



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

What is the worst cigar you have ever smoked. For me, personally, 5 Vegas Classic and Gold...just god awful to my palate. The Gurkha Gran Envoy is right up there too...


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow... tough question to answer.

I've had some terrible machine-mades, but the worst handmade I ever had would have to be the Indian Tabac Classic I had a couple of weeks ago... bitter, hot, terrible burn - like it had been dunked in piss. I didn't even bother reviewing it in my blog - I figure there must have been something wrong with it. They all couldn't possibly taste like that.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Rocky Patel Renaissance. Most of Rocky's sticks are ok to good in my book, but this was just god awful. Thankfully it was a freebie, so at least I didn't waste any money on it.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

5 vegas relic -- terrible construction, tunneling. horrible flavors. i was not a happy camper after sparking this one up.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

5 Vegas - I have smoked two and I hated them but many people enjoy this line, perfect example of everyone having different tastes.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> 5 Vegas - I have smoked two and I hated them but many people enjoy this line, perfect example of everyone having different tastes.


Try the 5 vegas miami not bad cigar.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Indian Tabac Maduro - very tight draw, burn problems, poop flavor - tossed it 1/2 way through, but like Ray says - just goes to show how everyones taste/pallete is different


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Strickland said:


> Wow... tough question to answer. It's on par with *"What's the worst blowjob you ever got?"*
> 
> I've had some terrible machine-mades, but the worst handmade I ever had would have to be the Indian Tabac Classic I had a couple of weeks ago... bitter, hot, terrible burn - like it had been dunked in piss. I didn't even bother reviewing it in my blog - I figure there must have been something wrong with it. They all couldn't possibly taste like that.


Since you're new, I'll point out to you that we have female members of this forum and other women who frequent the forums with their husbands and are a part of our "family". This comment wasn't really necessary was it?

Worst cigar for me so far,that Gurkha with the Cognac infusion (not the HMR, the one with the purple wax on top), simply awful.


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

The cigar that got me started is probably the worst, Garcia Y Vega from 7/11


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

The worst cigar that I ever smoked was a 5 Vegas AAA. It snapped, krackled and popped until I finally put it out of it's misery. I will never ever buy a 5 Vegas. Thank you.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> What is the worst cigar you have ever smoked. For me, personally, 5 Vegas Classic and Gold...just god awful to my palate. The Gurkha Gran Envoy is right up there too...


I buy cigars that score high on reviews, so i like most of the cigars i buy.There are times that i have smoked a cigar and it does not burn right and thats what i call a bad cigar.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Surprisingly, La Gloria Cubana. Started off ok, but about 2/3 through, started to taste like rotted wood, wet mulch....dried to puff through it, but it wouldnt go away. Maybe it didnt sit long enough.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> The worst cigar that I ever smoked was a 5 Vegas AAA. It snapped, krackled and popped until I finally put it out of it's misery. I will never ever buy a 5 Vegas. Thank you.


I agree with you, the 5 vegas AAA did not sit well with me either, had siimilar burn issues and the flavor wasn't great.

I wouldn't discount the whole 5 vegas line though. as they are contracted out to different blender / manufacturers. The Miami is pretty good and is made by DPG, it's not his best cigar but it pretty good for a house brand cigar.


----------



## tec_wiz (Jan 28, 2011)

A fake Cohiba from the dominican. Second would be the fake Romeo I had while there also.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> The worst cigar that I ever smoked was a 5 Vegas AAA. It snapped, krackled and popped until I finally put it out of it's misery. I will never ever buy a 5 Vegas. Thank you.


I take it you don't like Rice Crispies?


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

The bundle of cigars that came with my first humidor from Thompson. I thought I was getting a great deal.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> I agree with you, the 5 vegas AAA did not sit well with me either, had siimilar burn issues and the flavor wasn't great.
> 
> I wouldn't discount the whole 5 vegas line though. as they are contracted out to different blender / manufacturers. The Miami is pretty good and is made by DPG, it's not his best cigar but it pretty good for a house brand cigar.


Thats how i feel about the miami not great ,but good to hand out or bring golfing.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I take it you don't like Rice Crispies?


I love rice crispies with blue berries or >:banana:s


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I take it you don't like Rice Crispies?


Only with Milk. LOL.



Mr_mich said:


> I agree with you, the 5 vegas AAA did not sit well with me either, had siimilar burn issues and the flavor wasn't great.
> 
> I wouldn't discount the whole 5 vegas line though. as they are contracted out to different blender / manufacturers. The Miami is pretty good and is made by DPG, it's not his best cigar but it pretty good for a house brand cigar.


Krystian, the way I see it, first impression is the last impression. They shouldn't put out an inferior product. I have no desire to try their line at all. I'm not one to dig through all the different blends to find that one good cigar as will happen with 5Vegas and Gurkha, hence the reason why I'm rarely disappointed in what I smoke.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Krystian, the way I see it, first impression is the last impression. They shouldn't put out an inferior product. I have no desire to try their line at all. I'm not one to dig through all the different blends to find that one good cigar as will happen with 5Vegas and Gurkha, hence the reason why I'm rarely disappointed in what I smoke.


I can respect that. I have similar feeling for Gurkha and RP, i've tried so many that didn't impress that i have kind of given up on them. Only time i try them is if i'm given one. and even then it's hard not to just put it in the humi forever as i smoke around it.


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

Macanudo maduro churchill. Amonia anyone? Dont think age wouldve helped either. Was also very bland. Was about the 5th real cigar I ever had. Never had a Macanudo since.

I like the 5 vegas Miami especially with a few months rest.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Any LVH. Ive tried a Natural and a Maduro, I just dont like the way they taste. they dont seem to have any good flavors to me.


----------



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

El Mejor Emerald. Barf. And the 5 Vegas Classic, feel like I was sucking on a pepper shaker. And not a good kind of pepper.


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Toro


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

CAO Gold.. Yes I said it... Flame on Cao gold lovers..

Oh and some house rolled sticks I picked up in Mexico..


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

5 Vegas Classic Panatella


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

I once had a 5 vegas maduro ... and had to put it out less than half way through. 
Also had a Gran Habano (the one with the red strip under the label), and it tasted crappy cracked and fell apart everywhere.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> CAO Gold.. Yes I said it... Flame on Cao gold lovers..
> 
> Oh and some house rolled sticks I picked up in Mexico..


Yeah.. I agree those suck.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

CAO Moontrance. I didn't think it was possible to be worse than ACID cigars, but CAO managed to do it.

Since that Moontrance a little over a year ago, I haven't smoked anything flavored.


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

Famous Smoke's Camacho Blend, like burning dry grass.


----------



## hawaiian (Jan 24, 2011)

Worst cigar was viaje candela I smoked on st. pattys day. Tasted like wet stale grass and couldn't get past the 1st 3rd. Not a good first experience with a candela wrapper.
Got few HL candelas resting but not sure if I want to fire em up anytime soon


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Gurkha Castle Hall. 5 Vegas Classic was a distant second.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

Montecristo Platinum Vintage 1999 Corona. It burned fine but was dry and papery tasting. No flavor - just a horribly bitter finish. I literally winced every time I took a draw and let it burn itself out in the ashtray after an inch.


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Bacarrat. B&M shop guy talked me into trying one instead of my go to CAO flavours or ACIDs (I think he didn't want me sullying his lounge with that smoke), it was gross, made me sick to my stomach.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

I gotta second the 5 Vegas AAA......tasted terrible.


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

scottw said:


> Since you're new, I'll point out to you that we have female members of this forum and other women who frequent the forums with their husbands and are a part of our "family". This comment wasn't really necessary was it?


_Mea culpa_. I meant to delete it actually: I got distracted (damned _job_) and forgot to. I was going to trying to allude to the fact that I'd never had a cigar not worth smoking, and then I remembered that god-awful ITC...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Strickland said:


> _Mea culpa_. I meant to delete it actually: I got distracted (damned _job_) and forgot to. I was going to trying to allude to the fact that I'd never had a cigar not worth smoking, and then I remembered that god-awful ITC...


It's Ok and I actually found it funny but who knows who is looking at these posts with their wives or kids,etc. You just never know.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

AF Curlyhead, without a doubt. I bought it in a liquor store with a small humidor.....so it's possible that poor storage ruined it, but it was so bad I have no desire to try another. I even tried an AF Curlyhead Deluxe (from different liquor store with a humidor) and though it had slightly better construction, the flavor was just as bad.

Honorable mention goes to the CI Unsmokeables Hesitant Pirate and Avocado Reserve. The Hesitant Pirate was disgusting. The Avocado Reserve was completely tasteless.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Mr_mich said:


> I agree with you, the 5 vegas AAA did not sit well with me either, had siimilar burn issues and the flavor wasn't great.
> 
> I wouldn't discount the whole 5 vegas line though. as they are contracted out to different blender / manufacturers. The Miami is pretty good and is made by DPG, it's not his best cigar but it pretty good for a house brand cigar.


It's funny about those AAAs....

That is a Fernandez cigar, no?

The couple I had last summer were IMO extremely good. The construction was perfect and there were mounds of flavor. They were extremely rich and yes, there was complexity to them. It packed quite a nicotine punch as well, and it actually got me a bit 'intoxicated' which is quite rare for me.

Rest has made them progressively worse. The flavor is gone and the power is gone. Yesterday, I tossed a stick after 1/3 of the way in. It was doing nothing for me.

If I could recapture the flavors I got last summer, they would have called for an immediate box purchase. But, alas, their true colors showed.

I may get flamed for this, but one of the WORST smoking experiences I had was with another Fernandez blend: yes you guessed it, the Diesel. It was bitter beyond imagination. This was one of the first times that I pitched a stick after only a few puffs.

I was gifted another Diesel (thanks Gary). This one was much better, but it was one of the more UNUSUAL smokes I have had... it's like the cigar had multiple personality disorder. It would alternate between being a near great cigar to an ordinary one-- I would take a puff and be extremely impressed and then take another slow puff and be greeted by plain, ordinary tobacco taste. Then the next puff would be great. Then it would linger into mediocrity. Then the next puff would give a burst of good flavor. It was WEIRD.

I am still on a quest to find a very good Pennsylvania broadleaf cigar.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

gahdzila said:


> AF Curlyhead, without a doubt. I bought it in a liquor store with a small humidor.....so it's possible that poor storage ruined it, but it was so bad I have no desire to try another. I even tried an AF Curlyhead Deluxe (from different liquor store with a humidor) and though it had slightly better construction, the flavor was just as bad.
> 
> Honorable mention goes to the CI Unsmokeables Hesitant Pirate and Avocado Reserve. The Hesitant Pirate was disgusting. The Avocado Reserve was completely tasteless.


Avocado?? HAHAHA. What a name....

ROTT, those Curlyhead Deluxes are RANK....about 1 and a half to 2 years of rest, they become a very respectable SOLID stick, if you're willing to wait that long.


----------



## Mr.E (Mar 21, 2011)

Gorllia Finger- nuf said.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't see you getting flamed for that opinion Manny. Generally speaking, Diesels have a pretty solid reputation. I find more negative comments in regards to 5 Vegas than Diesel. However, when you see a positive comment about Diesel, it's usually VERY GOOD and yet with 5Vegas, "not bad for the price".


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

I forgot to add another...Perdomo 10th Reserve Criollo. What a bitter, nauseating cigar! I let them sit for 4 or 5 months and tried another...I almost hurled. I find Perdomo cigars to be hit or miss. I've tried the Lot 23 for example, and sometimes they are very good, other times awful.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Some Thompson house brand that a friend gave me....I didn't want to turn it down. So I smoked with him.u I think it might have been an actual dog turd disguised as a cigar!


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Tatuaje Havana VI.
It was everything I don't like in a cigar - dry, grassy, acrid, peppery, barbecue smoke.
(OK, I do like a little pepper, and there was a slight hint of sweet cedar, but dry grass/leaves/paper overwhelmed any positive qualities.)


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

i would have to say it was a Cuba Aliados i got from a Thompson sampler, it just tasted bitter and harsh i put it out about halfway through. I didnt want to smoke for like a month after that...


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

RP Connecticut, absolutely the worst cigar I've smoked. Couldn't even get halfway through it. I also see a lot of 5 Vegas, I've only had the gold, while it wasn't great it was far from the worst cigar I've ever had. Also after 9 months in the humi it really got quite a bit better.


----------



## Propagator4 (Dec 15, 2010)

Not sure you can even call it a cigar, but the Magicos Cubanos. I got it in a cigar sampler from Thompson. Tasted just like a cigarette. Smoked like one too.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Funny you should ask, I just posted a review of it here yesterday.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Funny you should ask, I just posted a review of it here yesterday.


Funny, because I thought the cigar and you were a match made in heaven.....:bitchslap:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Funny, because I thought the cigar and you were a match made in heaven.....:bitchslap:


I thought he would have liked that cigar as well, seeing as his praised it many times on this forum prior to this week.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Gurkha...so many. Almost all I have had some type of problems. One in particular (forget which one) had a twig so big I thought to myself I could bundle it with the sticks I picked up from my lawn. Others were just plain bad.
I refuse to accept Gurkha even as a gift.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

By FAR the worst cigar I have ever smoked was a Tuero Tubo. It's a cheap cigar with almost no internet presence yet it still costs $13 locally. It comes in an Aluminum tube that has ridiculously thin walls. The tube is lined with a piece of paper with Spanish Cedar wood grain printed on it. By far the crappiest cigar I've ever had.

A distant second was the Gurkah Evil Maduro.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

A Victor Sinclair Vintage Maduro - good lord that was bad.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm not sure about the overall opinion, but I recently smoked a La Gloria Cubana that I seriously hated. Through and through, the whole cigar tasted like straight burning. I'm hoping the series N I have in the humi will turn out better. At least I hope so for what I paid for it...


----------



## Johnisnotcool (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm really surprised to see so many 5 vegas on here, I've never had a bad one and they remain some of my favorites. 

My worst ones would have to be a El Mejor Espresso(I like the Emerald) and a thompson house cigar(can't remember which one specify)


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Johnisnotcool said:


> ... and a thompson house cigar(can't remember which one specify)


I've never had a good Thompson personally. The last batch I had (a gift) tasted like algae.


----------



## Propagator4 (Dec 15, 2010)

As an addendum to my previous entry, I just five minutes ago got done smoking a Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real Toro. It was very surprising. I had smoked Romeo Y Julietas in the past and have enjoyed them. This particular cigar was probably the best constructed cigar I've ever smoked. It was very firm, burned admirably evenly, gave a glorious head buzz, had the perfect amount of resistance when I pulled, and had an ash so beautiful that I would have been tempted to try to smoke it if I were able to get the cigar to drop it. Unfortunately, it lacked in the most important category: taste.

I have never before smoked a cigar that was so devoid of taste. I could not tell I was smoking. I kept hoping it was going to pick something up, but the cigar did not change even slightly between the beginning and the end. Even now I can only barely discern any hint of cigar flavor in my mouth. I am terribly disappointed, especially given the brand.


----------



## Bender-cl (Apr 29, 2008)

this thread is full of great advice on what not to buy. Haven't had many of the ones listed here, except for some 5 vegas (classic & gold), and quite a few LGCs. the 5 vegas ones were barely ok, but I wouldn't classify them as "worst ever". Probably won't buy either again though.

I'm not an expert like many on here, but I've had some pretty nasty ones. Mostly were cheapos, like cuban delights and the like... no more "dollar per stick!" for me.


----------



## Stevebro (Jul 8, 2010)

Sherpa Cafe. Its in the Gurkha lineup - apparently in their wet newspaper division.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Nov 25, 2010)

I've smoked two Perdomo's(fresco and reserve oscuro) and I don't think Ill ever smoke another. I've had some crappy sticks but those two took the cake...tasted like...how to put this into words...cabbage-ass?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Only cigar I ever tossed: Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra. I was able to get down to the final third in hopes of a change in taste, but it just got worse. I would call it harsh and bland except for one distinct taste; bitterness throughout.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Most of the Gurkha's I have tried, I havent liked... same with most of the Rocky Patels (the Decade and the 15th being exceptions, liked them both). 

So far I think the worst stick Ive tried was the 5 Vegas Cask strength. It was just terrible.


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

The worst name brand I've ever smoke was last weekend. An Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill. Its box pressed and had absolutely no flavor. As boring as watching paint dry. The construction wasn't all that great either. And guess what? These cigars cost some REAL MONEY. Alec Bradley Company should consider a different line of work.

As far as generic cigars, a friend of mine buys bundles from Cigar International. He says he pays 2.50 each and at that price, he's wasting his money. The construction and burn was actually pretty good, zero taste.

Between the above two, the Alec Bradley was worse. Their high prices for dog rockets add insult to injury. :frusty:



Mike T.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

miket156 said:


> The worst name brand I've ever smoke was last weekend. An Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill. Its box pressed and had absolutely no flavor. As boring as watching paint dry. The construction wasn't all that great either. And guess what? These cigars cost some REAL MONEY. Alec Bradley Company should consider a different line of work.


I too had a bad experience with the AB Prensado. Luckly for me, it did an about-face in the final thrid. Quite a few ppl here said that they require a good amount of rest and that they are pretty good with rest. I have had a second one sitting for a couple months now and will have to give it another chance.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

You want bad?

Try a Savoy. I smoked two, and thought both tasted funny. Turns out, as the head loosened up, there were pieces of plastic baling twine in the filler that I could yank out. I kid you not. :der:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Strickland said:


> Wow... tough question to answer. It's on par with "What's the worst blowjob you ever got?"
> 
> I've had some terrible machine-mades, but the worst handmade I ever had would have to be the Indian Tabac Classic I had a couple of weeks ago... bitter, hot, terrible burn - like it had been dunked in piss. I didn't even bother reviewing it in my blog - I figure there must have been something wrong with it. They all couldn't possibly taste like that.


you havent had enough BJ's then, cause there can certainly be some bad ones XD

for instance... Acid blondie's are *not* orally fixated.

hell.. probably worse than that game cigar i had once.. *eugh*


----------



## Rune (Feb 5, 2011)

La Rica Maduro Perfecto, tasted like my grandmothers flower garden smelled. I hate intense flower smell.....


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

It's a tie for me....5 Vegas AAA and a no-name brand with a picture of a guy playing bongos on a womans ass. Both had a terrible flavor and burned uneven.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Hands down, Montecristo Media Noche. It just tasted bitter and stale. I even gave it the benefit of the doubt and tried another after a few months rest, but same ol' story.


----------



## ave (Jan 23, 2011)

Ugh, some mahchine made, never again with those, at least the cheap ones...


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

*DEVILS WEED

Offers a bold rancid after taste despite the fact it is "supposed" to be a former solid boutique brand smoke way back when. Would quit smoking if DEVILS WEED some how became the only stick on earth. :yuck:uke:
*


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

rah0785 said:


> *DEVILS WEED
> 
> Offers a bold rancid after taste despite the fact it is "supposed" to be a former solid boutique brand smoke way back when. Would quit smoking if DEVILS WEED some how became the only stick on earth. :yuck:uke:
> *


Rich, is this the cigar that you purchased from Famous Smokes and was a huge disappointment to you when you made that rant? I honestly don't know anyone who has purchased this cigar without ideas entering his or her head for using it as fertilizer.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Partagas Black Label Bravo. It was nothing but ammonia and chemicals. Tasted like a combination of zippo fluid and hairspray. Just horrendous. It gave me the piss-shivers with every puff. I'd think about trying it again in a bigger size. But never again will I buy that Bravo.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Rich, is this the cigar that you purchased from Famous Smokes and was a huge disappointment to you when you made that rant? I honestly don't know anyone who has purchased this cigar without ideas entering his or her head for using it as fertilizer.


Devils Weed should be purchased with only bad intentions in mind of what to do with it!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Devils Weed should be purchased with only bad intentions in mind of what to do with it!


Maybe I should buy some of these...I do have to PIF to Keith soon!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I personally love my Devils Weeds. No high expectations, just a decent yard working smoke. I have a TupperDor full of em !! Ray , if they were called Biebster Weeds, would you enjoy them more ? lol Im sure i will be able to repost in here when i get my PIF from Kipp . oke: :hug:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> I personally love my Devils Weeds. No high expectations, just a decent yard working smoke. I have a TupperDor full of em !! Ray , if they were called Biebster Weeds, would you enjoy them more ? lol Im sure i will be able to repost in here when i get my PIF from Kipp . oke: :hug:


Dude...you are going to LOVE my PIF...that Gurkha Gran Reserve is getting crispier by the moment (I'll seriously hit you with some good stuff too....maybe)! LOL


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Dude...you are going to LOVE my PIF...that Gurkha Gran Reserve is getting crispier by the moment (I'll seriously hit you with some good stuff too....maybe)! LOL


Things gonna go up like a dry leaf. Just make sure your return address is on thee box !!!!!!! :mischief:


----------



## ROTHNH (Jun 21, 2009)

rah0785 said:


> *DEVILS WEED
> 
> Offers a bold rancid after taste despite the fact it is "supposed" to be a former solid boutique brand smoke way back when. Would quit smoking if DEVILS WEED some how became the only stick on earth. :yuck:uke:
> *


The "real" Devil's Weed, when originally discounted by Cigars International (CI) -- and of course prior to being discontinued -- was a very good, high quality mild-medium cigar.

CI apparently purchased all of Molina Cigars' original Devil's Weed inventory as well as the Devil's Weed brand name and what we have today is the CI version -- a cheap, mass produced cigar that is, sadly, a Devil's Weed in name only. Sad.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Drew Estate Blue Ribbon ,it's a real turd


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Animal said:


> Hands down, Montecristo Media Noche. It just tasted bitter and stale. I even gave it the benefit of the doubt and tried another after a few months rest, but same ol' story.


I really don't know why they bother making NCs....

Apparently, they were once decent-- doesn't appear to be the case recently.

Tasteless dog rocket.

An Afrique (Jambo??) I had recently smoked like air. I can't believe I wasted my money on that.


----------



## Mayne Street (Jan 21, 2011)

Mine would have to be a Blender's Gold toro. It's a private label cigar you can buy at Walgreen's only. I've heard people like them, but I was given mine at a bachelor party and felt obligated to smoke it. It was dryer than a petrified dog rocket. I conveniently "forgot" mine on one of the tee boxes.


----------



## nvizble (Nov 2, 2010)

CRUZADO

Followed by Padilla

Bitter, bad draw, no redeemimg flavors, wouldn't stay lit....you name it!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tatuaje Black Tubo. I did everything to try & make it superb but ended up with TAR all over the place & a plugged cigar from it. That was at 1/3rd in & I've never been able to face one since. Horrid!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mayne Street said:


> Mine would have to be a Blender's Gold toro. It's a private label cigar you can buy at Walgreen's only. I've heard people like them, but I was given mine at a bachelor party and felt obligated to smoke it. It was dryer than a petrified dog rocket. I conveniently "forgot" mine on one of the tee boxes.


Beibers Gold? ound:


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

ROTHNH said:


> The "real" Devil's Weed, when originally discounted by Cigars International (CI) -- and of course prior to being discontinued -- was a very good, high quality mild-medium cigar.
> 
> CI apparently purchased all of Molina Cigars' original Devil's Weed inventory as well as the Devil's Weed brand name and what we have today is the CI version -- a cheap, mass produced cigar that is, sadly, a Devil's Weed in name only. Sad.


That sounds right. It has to be as some "older" reviews of the stick are good. I tried the "new" Queens Bess" and "Robusto" sizes. After trying about a dozen times I pawned them off to my bud who will smoke anything that burns. What makes the whole story worse is C.I. still puts out a product write up as if these were the original batch instead of putting them on their list of "Unsmokeables". One of the few times I have seen them be this far off when describing the cigar they intend to sell.

CURRENT BATCH OF *"DEVILS WEED"* is bitter and rancid. Avoid any from Molina Cigars lot on the market now.


----------



## 08RCSB (Jan 19, 2011)

Acid. Someone talked me into it. Never again.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

08RCSB said:


> Acid. Someone talked me into it. Never again.


*ACID????

ACID LIQUID is a good, smooth tasting medium cigar. Smell is over powering but misleading. Taste is nothing like the pre-sniff odor. As for the rest, you may be right?? *


----------



## btorvik2 (Jun 18, 2007)

dubels said:


> The bundle of cigars that came with my first humidor from Thompson. I thought I was getting a great deal.


for a "real" cigar I'd have to go with Habana Gold.

Bernie
Official ASC Shaman


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Mayne Street said:


> Mine would have to be a Blender's Gold toro. It's a private label cigar you can buy at Walgreen's only. I've heard people like them, but I was given mine at a bachelor party and felt obligated to smoke it. It was dryer than a petrified dog rocket. I conveniently "forgot" mine on one of the tee boxes.


Blenders Gold and Dutch Masters are the two worst tasting cigars I ever smoked. Never again.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

By all means its something called a Kensington which I received as a free 5 pack when buying a box of Illusione cg4's. This thing was HORRENDOUS! I think Alec Bradley makes them. Avoid at all costs!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

rah0785 said:


> *ACID????*
> 
> *ACID LIQUID is a good, smooth tasting medium cigar. Smell is over powering but misleading. Taste is nothing like the pre-sniff odor. As for the rest, you may be right?? *


Used to love the Kuba Kuba...but that was before I knew I liked, no, LOVED plain assed tobacco. I would say that most of the Puffers here will agree, Acid is terrible, for the most part. But again, if that is your thing, then great...smoke what you like, like what you smoke! (damn Donovan is getting into these kids heads!! LOL)


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Im suprised at all the 5 Vegas haters here. Are you guys smoking these fresh? One thing i have noticed is that I think 5 vegas ships their cigars out pretty fresh and wet. The first gold I smoke was a week after getting it. I hated it. About 6 months later i grabbed another one out of the box and it was a very nice relaxing smoke after a hard days work.

I also cant say anything bad about the Classic. Its not a cigar i would sit down to smoke and ponder about it, but ona nice sunny hot day, playing horseshoes and drinking a Bud, it is in fact "Classic!"

One cigar that i really did not like was the Padilla Obsedian.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

92hatchattack said:


> Im suprised at all the 5 Vegas haters here. Are you guys smoking these fresh? One thing i have noticed is that I think 5 vegas ships their cigars out pretty fresh and wet. The first gold I smoke was a week after getting it. I hated it. About 6 months later i grabbed another one out of the box and it was a very nice relaxing smoke after a hard days work.
> 
> I also cant say anything bad about the Classic. Its not a cigar i would sit down to smoke and ponder about it, but ona nice sunny hot day, playing horseshoes and drinking a Bud, it is in fact "Classic!"
> 
> One cigar that i really did not like was the Padilla Obsedian.


Yeah, that Padilla Obsedian is pretty awful. The wrappers are also heavily dyed. On the 5 Vegas, I think their Relic is horrible.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rocky Patel Decade. I know a lot of guys like these. But I probably will never smoke and RP again!


----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

Def a 5vegas classic. Not to add to the fire, but it was terrible.


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

92hatchattack said:


> Im suprised at all the 5 Vegas haters here. Are you guys smoking these fresh? One thing i have noticed is that I think 5 vegas ships their cigars out pretty fresh and wet. The first gold I smoke was a week after getting it. I hated it. About 6 months later i grabbed another one out of the box and it was a very nice relaxing smoke after a hard days work.
> 
> I also cant say anything bad about the Classic. Its not a cigar i would sit down to smoke and ponder about it, but ona nice sunny hot day, playing horseshoes and drinking a Bud, it is in fact "Classic!"
> 
> One cigar that i really did not like was the Padilla Obsedian.


I've been reading through this and was surprised at how many people hated 5 Vegas too. The few 'A' Maduros and Gold Maduros I've had I've enjoyed a lot. They don't compare to Padron or RyJ, but they were definitely enjoyable.

I've found that Acid cigars are pretty damn well made and rolled, but the fact that they're infused and made to taste different brings a lot of hate. I can't fault them for construction; they're quite good on that part. I can say that I don't like the way they taste now that my palette has developed. If you don't like them just based on what you read or hear, then give it a shot before dismissing them or don't worry about them. If you have had some experience with them and don't like the way they taste, then great, can't fault you on what you don't like tasting. However, comment on what you actually tasted and noticed on construction and everything instead of dismissing them as another grape Owl.

Back on topic... worst cigar I've had? I can't name any single cigar type, but I can tell you which maker I've had no luck with personally: Gurkha. The half dozen or so cigars I've had from them have all had paper thin wrappers that ended up splitting or bursting or falling apart not even halfway through the cigar. One or two I'd call lousy luck. 6 or so? I just don't trust Gurkha anymore.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

As far as the 5 Vegas hating, I don't think it's their quality, really, but the prices C.I. charges for them. They are only a shade cheaper than some real quality, non-house brand cigars. If they were $30 a box, that would be a bargain, and they may be worth buying for everyday or giveaway smokes. I don't hate them per se, I just think they are over-hyped and over-priced for what you get. Just my 2c....


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

1029henry said:


> As far as the 5 Vegas hating, I don't think it's their quality, really, but the prices C.I. charges for them. They are only a shade cheaper than some real quality, non-house brand cigars. If they were $30 a box, that would be a bargain, and they may be worth buying for everyday or giveaway smokes. I don't hate them per se, I just think they are over-hyped and over-priced for what you get. Just my 2c....


This pretty much mirrors my opinion. I guess some guys' pockets are deeper than mine, or maybe (probably? LOL) I'm just a penny pinching cheap bastard. I'll smoke a $10 cigar on a rare occasion, but by golly it had best be flawlessly constructed and have a flavor that knocks my socks off. I smoke a LOT of $2-3 cigars, and enjoy them a lot. The point is, price plays a big role in my expectations for a cigar. 5 Vegas Classic, to me, would be a decent sub-$2 bundle cigar (even at this price, there are some really decent $2 cigars I would prefer to the Classic).....but the going price for Churchills and Torps is close to $3. And I've had MUCH better $3 cigars than a 5 Vegas Classic. Or the 5 Vegas Miami - I like this one a lot, it's a solid $3 or maybe $3.50 cigar IMO.....but at the asking price of $5+?!? Fuggetaboutit!!!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Monte media noche edmundo is one of my all time favorite maduro NC's. I think you got a couple of sticks that were not stored well. Along with Monte white, I would have a lot less enjoyment in cigar smoking without them. Monte NC's rock for me.

Now if you want to know about some real disappointing dog rockets for me (besides some horrid acids and other trash) it was the Padron 2000 maduro ( tasted like kerosene smells). I'll second the Tat Black, a brutal gut wrenching cigar with no other attributes than nasty pepper and nicotine.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

Oliva G maduro. I know a lot of people swear by Oliva but I just don't like them. With exception to the 2009 V Maduro, I love these. Haven't had the '10 yet but if it's close to the '09 I'll be buying some.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Tony Alvarez Corona by Cuban Crafters. I don't know what went wrong with my bundle, but it tasted like laundry soap & fresh cut grass clippings.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Monte media noche edmundo is one of my all time favorite maduro NC's. I think you got a couple of sticks that were not stored well. Along with Monte white, I would have a lot less enjoyment in cigar smoking without them. Monte NC's rock for me.


It's definitely possible, but the two I had were so bad to me that I can't imagine trying them again. I've heard many others say they like them, and actually my buddy who got me into cigars loves the Media Noche. I haven't had the white, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

A brittle, dry Te Amo i bought in mexico at a circle K. It was in a tiny humidor looking thing, and was so dry the cap popped off as i pulled it out to cut it. this was in my rookie days, a good month ago


----------

